
Ask HN: Favorite programming language with lesser need of documentation - jzer0cool
For example, there are lots of methods in Java while working on a larger project. You may be dependent on the IDE for code hints, completions, etc.<p>What is your favorite language where you feel comfortable coding straight in a notepad editor without the need of such helpful tools.
======
CLPadvocate
C, LISP, Python

